# Geschwindigkeitsbedeutung



## hostrrr (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ein Internetanschluss der mit 20.000 bzw. 20MB/s betitelt wird
hat im Endeffekt aber ja nicht so eine Geschwindigkeit.
Wie viel hätte eine 20.000 und eine 32.000-Leitung im Endeffekt für eine Übertragungsrate (KB/s?)?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Dezember 2008)

8 Megabit sind 1 Megabyte.
Einfach die Mbit Zahl durch 8 Teilen und du hast die theoretische Maximalgeschwindigkeit für den Download in Megabyte.
Dann noch ein paar gequetschte abziehen damit wir von der Theorie in die Praxis kommen 

Bei 20 Mbit also 2,5 Megabyte in der Sekunde (realistisch sind 2,2MB/s)
Bei 32 Mbit  sind es 4 Megabyte in der Sekunde. (Hier dürften 3,6-3,7 MB/s realistisch sein)


----------

